# snd-hda-intel can not work

## dawnworld

this problem i have google a lot ,but I still have no idea about it

I install alsa just follow the gentoo alsa guide and alsa of gentoo-wiki

please help! SOS...

BUG

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

```
* WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                    [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Invalid argument                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Invalid module format                        [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Invalid argument                             [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Invalid module format                                    [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...   
```

```
modprobe snd-hda-intel
```

```
FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

```
dmesg|grep snd_hda_intel
```

```
[  358.792386] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_pcms (err 0)

[  358.792585] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_cleanup (err 0)

[  358.792773] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_new (err 0)

[  358.792942] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_bus_reboot_notify (err 0)

[  358.793144] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_queue_unsol_event (err 0)

[  358.793571] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_calc_stream_format (err 0)

[  358.793679] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_configure (err 0)

[  358.793883] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_suspend (err 0)

[  358.794245] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_resume (err 0)

[  358.794403] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_controls (err 0)

[  358.794998] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_prepare (err 0)

```

```
lspci -v | grep -i audio
```

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

----------

## cach0rr0

when's the last time you rebuilt your kernel, and can you dump your kernel config on pastebin(.com) for us?

----------

## dawnworld

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> when's the last time you rebuilt your kernel, and can you dump your kernel config on pastebin(.com) for us?

 

I rebuild the kernel last time 4 hours ago

this is my configuration

```
 .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.36-gentoo-r5 Configuration
```

```
 <M> Sound card support  ---> 

           --- Sound card support                                          

      [*]   Preclaim OSS device numbers                              

     <M>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->  

                  --- Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                         

                 <M>   Sequencer support                                          

                 <M>     Sequencer dummy client                                   

                 <M>   OSS Mixer API                                              

                 <M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API                               

                 [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system      

                 [*]   OSS Sequencer API                                        

                <M>   HR-timer backend support                                  

                 [*]     Use HR-timer as default sequencer timer                  

                 -*-   Dynamic device file minor numbers 

                 [*]   Support old ALSA API  

                 [*]   Verbose procfs contents

                 [ ]   Verbose printk

                 [ ]   Debug 

                 [*]   Generic sound devices  ---> 

                              --- Generic sound devices                                        

                            < >   PC-Speaker support (READ HELP!)                         

                            < >   Dummy (/dev/null) soundcard                              

                            < >   Virtual MIDI soundcard                                     

                            < >   MOTU MidiTimePiece AV multiport MIDI                      

                            < >   UART16550 serial MIDI driver                             

                            < >   Generic MPU-401 UART driver                               

                            [ ]   AC97 Power-Saving Mode  

                 [*]   PCI sound devices  ---> 

                            <M>   Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS) 

                            <M>   Intel HD Audio  ---> 

                                              [*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support                      

                                            [*]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support              

                                                [*]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support            

                                             [*]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support                          

                                             [*]   Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support                    

                                              [*]   Build NVIDIA HDMI HD-audio codec support                  

                                               [*]   Build INTEL HDMI HD-audio codec support  

                                                [*]   Build Cirrus Logic codec support                

                                                [*]   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support               

                                                [*]   Build Creative CA0110-IBG codec support         

                                                [*]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support                 

                                                [*]   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support          

                                                [*]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser                   

                                                [ ]   Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio  

                         <M>   Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller      

     < >   Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)  --->

  
```

----------

## cach0rr0

usually this issue is caused by trying to load a module against a different kernel than it was built for (for example, if someone hits 'make', copies the bzImage, but forgets to do 'make modules_install', so the old modules are there)

this is why i was hoping to see the full config

----------

## dawnworld

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> usually this issue is caused by trying to load a module against a different kernel than it was built for (for example, if someone hits 'make', copies the bzImage, but forgets to do 'make modules_install', so the old modules are there)
> 
> this is why i was hoping to see the full config

 

i use 

```
make && make modules_install
```

 but it does not work yet

----------

## krinn

he said "usually"

it happen too if you make a kernel, install the modules but forget (or fail) to install the new kernel image

----------

## nayankk

I am also facing the exact same issue,

```

dreamz xc0ffee # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                                              [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                                             [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                                             [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see   [ !! ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * ALSA failed to load.                                               

```

dmesg shows lots of errors,

```

[  455.976524] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new (err 0)

[  455.976613] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates (err 0)

[  455.976704] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register (err 0)

[  455.976775] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free (err 0)

[  455.976845] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all (err 0)

[  455.976958] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_bus_new (err 0)

[  455.977144] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_pcms (err 0)

[  455.977278] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_cleanup (err 0)

[  455.977349] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_sync (err 0)

[  455.977440] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_new (err 0)

[  455.977588] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_bus_reboot_notify (err 0)

[  455.977715] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_queue_unsol_event (err 0)

[  455.977805] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_sgbuf_get_chunk_size (err 0)

[  455.977880] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)

[  455.977956] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages (err 0)

[  455.978039] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl (err 0)

[  455.978114] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages (err 0)

[  455.978207] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_calc_stream_format (err 0)

[  455.978279] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_configure (err 0)

[  455.978350] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops (err 0)

[  455.978427] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_load_patch (err 0)

[  455.978523] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_suspend (err 0)

[  455.978593] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new (err 0)

[  455.978664] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_sgbuf_ops_page (err 0)

[  455.978758] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all (err 0)

[  455.978831] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect (err 0)

[  455.978901] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_resume (err 0)

[  455.978972] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer (err 0)

```

My card is 

```

dreamz xc0ffee # lspci | grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

Gentoo kernel I am using

```

dreamz xc0ffee # uname -a

Linux dreamz 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #21 SMP Tue Mar 29 07:48:32 IST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8300 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Kernel configuration is

```

dreamz linux # cat .config | grep -ir snd

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER is not set

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_XRUN_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCSP=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=m

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_ALL_CODECS is not set

```

I have also made sure that no alsa-drivers are installed in my system and no device_mode is supplied in /etc/modprobe.d

----------

## cach0rr0

all i can really say further to this is, no issues here, and i would still lean heavily towards people not running the kernel they built their modules against 

```

ricker openldap # uname -a

Linux ricker.whitehathouston.com 2.6.36-zen1 #1 ZEN SMP PREEMPT Mon Feb 28 07:27:25 Local time zone must be s x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) 9950 Quad-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```

ricker openldap # zgrep _SND_ /proc/config.gz |grep -v ^\#

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

```

I *am* running zen-sources, however I am not aware of any differences between zen- and gentoo- with regards to the sound drivers; those should be the same between the two.

----------

## nayankk

Hi,

I have made sure that I installed the modules which I built (make && make modules_install) and booted into the right kernel. Please note that I had tried with alsa-drivers once and then reverted the driver back (and deleted all .ko's from /lib/modules/`uname -r` folder). Also, tried with building drivers as kernel in-built, that also didn't work for me!

----------

## Mekoryuk

I'm getting same issue here as of two days ago. This is NOT an issue of user error creating a mismatched kernel and modules, as I've tried recompiling several times now, making sure the modules installed and matched the kernel (and if this really were the case, wouldn't other modules throw errors too?)

The strange thing is things broke without a significant kernel upgrade. The upgrade to gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r5 went smoothly, and all sound modules worked fine, except I left out some framebuffer stuff I wanted to roll in the second time around. make && make modules_install, then suddenly, bam! All the sound modules are no longer good, and I am unable to fix this.

There's an r8 release out now. I guess I can't do much else but see how that one works, if it works.

**Edit**

Just so it's clear, this seems to affect the entire ALSA system--both my snd-hda-intel and my snd-ice1724 drivers refuse to load, let alone the basic drivers like snd.

**Edit 2**

Nope, 2.6.36-r8 still exhibits the same runtime failure. Gonna strip down the kernel to bare essentials now, see if there's some sort of conflicting feature I'm missing.

**Edit 3**

Apparently it was user error, but perhaps in a different way for me. I was indeed correct that nothing was wrong with the kernel and modules being mismatched; I've got two sound cards, so I've been trying to set them up in a satisfactory way. I've got a habit of copying files to a backup in the same directory (cp foo.conf foo.conf.bak); apparently this isn't a good idea under /etc/modprobe.d because it seems Gentoo will read those alternate files regardless. So I was a bit confused as to why nothing, not even snd was being inserted when my official alsa.conf file seemed to be completely vanilla.

----------

